# in keeping with original thread need to know questions



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Evening: I am going to direct this to sean as he seems quite knowledgeable on dcc, but others are welcome to speak up.
1: i found an auto reverse module by mrc, it says 5 amps, is this its input limit, or output limit? no clarifying info was available.

2: Also looked at an NCE 10 amp power supply. My current dcc set up is a bachman digital commande which i beleive is rated at 1 amp max?? I have a little tax money for my train budget, would like to up the power where i can run maybe max of 4 trains at once. where does this power supply hook up?? to the tracks?? or to the control box?? and will the control box handle an 18 volt 10 amp power pack?? cureent power supply to box is as said 12 volt 1 amp from a wal wart. so need guidance here and thanks!!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The auto reverser unit being rated at 5 amps. means it will reverse the polarity of current that can't excess 5 amps.The reverser doesn't create any current,it only lets it go through so it is 5 amps. both in and out.

If your command station is rated at one amp. it will never give you more than one amp. no matter how big the power supply you feed it with.To increase your track power,you'll need Bachmann boosters and they too will not give you more than their ratings.Bachmann's boosters are 5 amps. rated so a 10 amps. power supply is an overkill unless you power two boosters with it.

I saw on their website that Bachmann's boosters aren't cheap.If I were you,I'd sell your one amp. system and buy a 2.5 amps.Zephyr set...cheaper than the booster you need and quite sufficient for four trains...and simpler too.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes the MRC reverse modules can handle up to 5 amps.
That means that they have the ability to handle 5 amps threw them to power the reverse section.

Your going to need more than just the NCE 10 amp power supply in order to 
up your amperage for your RR.
DCC systems have to have the power run threw the command station or be controlled by the command station. 
The Bachmann system is only 12V, 1 amp and you would need to use the bachmann booster.
You would be much better off getting a Digitrax or NCE starter system to run your RR. You would get the advantage of having a full DCC system with full programming and function keys.
Both of those starter systems will have the power to run 4 engines.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

And as for Bachmann's booster they are dirt cheap off ebay and work off the more standard 14-16v power and are supplied by their own power.

The Digital Commander is a very simplistic setup and a step up to either the Digitrax or NCE system would give you much better control and the power you would need to run 4 trains or about 2 amps of power at about the price of one of the 5 amp boosters to upgrade the digital commander.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*keeping with original thread questions*

Evenin SEAN and all the guys: Si if i read right, the digitrax zephyr is a good stater set?? I read that it is able to provide 2.5 amps of power at approximately 13 or so volts.? I read that i can program from the box? The box will do every thing i need for 2 to maybe 4 locs more likely 2 runnig at same time?? All i have to do is hook to tracks and go man go right?? I see that it can be purchased at an average price of 180.00. if some one knows of cheaper price let me know please as every penny counts!! I thank every one who has been so kind to respond and every body have a great week comming up!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes it'll do all this.The NCE set is a good one too but the Zephyr is more powerful.However,if some day you increase the number of trains you wish to run you may still need a booster but you'd have a much more potent system to start with.Upgrading a Zephyr is easy.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I did a quick search on Ebay...the best deals I found are Zephyr Extra (full three amps,brand new) at $179.99.Seller has a few in stock and advertizes next day shipping.Items no:380422064476 and 300687324819

Be aware that you can get cheaper with either new or used 2.5 amps. Zephyr sets on Ebay,you'll find both but having the extra half amp. is something to think about.The rest is your call.


----------

